# Friday Pics



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Spent the week out in LaJolla last week w my wife.
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Few more









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

When life gives you a rotisserie (even though it takes a little engineering to make it work...LOL), you cook chickens. 30 minutes a pound @ 325* & WA-LAA...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My buddies were waiting on me at my bayou house yesterday.....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Another Sig followed me home. P938 "Scorpion"


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Stephanie the first day of school









Stephanie yesterday.....a pink camo cap. That's my girl!


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Went camping the past two weekends....first on the Guadalupe River and last weekend at Lake Livingston State Park. One of the best sunsets I have seen over the lake, looking forward to going back. Oh and loving our hammock, great addition to the campsite.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This girl doesn't like me!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My 8 year old casting artificial with me and smacking reds & flounder. Here's a few trips....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few of Aunt Joyce and her loyal hound, Arthur. The really old pic is AJ, her brother and AJ's mother.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - last trip to the deer lease before TAR
2 - working with his new .22 "the chipmunk". Many glass bottles were laid to waste
3 - late night floundering.....


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. Nucka-head #2 started walking. He's everywhere. Were screwed. 
2. taste testing, a pretty common occurance at my house these days.
3. Nucka-head #1 flying a kite at our place out west.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*San Diego*

USS Midway from hotel room
A sailor and a nurse
Bob Hope tribute
Top of the Market cioppino


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Bought a new truck last weekend*

2014 F150 Eco Boost Texas Edition 4x4.

This thing runs like a scalded ape.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Group of Turkey's, that have been hanging out around the House the last couple of weeks. It's been so dry & we have a tank plus we mix milo in the feeder with the corn.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

1) Brewed a Bas Ale and a Samuel Adams Summer Ale in July. Have been waiting to tap the kegs....
2) Bass Ale in its glass.....fitting
3) For $2.20, we get the SEC network and Whooooppp!!!!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> 2014 F150 Eco Boost Texas Edition 4x4.
> 
> This thing runs like a scalded ape.


 The more miles you get on it the better they run and mileage will come up.
getting 25 MPG out of mine


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bigj said:


> The more miles you get on it the better they run and mileage will come up.
> getting 25 MPG out of mine


Good to know!

Its still in the motor break in period, ready for the first trip down 10 to the deer lease to see what she gets on the open road.

Looking to get a leveling kit here soon and maybe a little beefier tires once I run these shoes down some (which I know will drop the mpg ) then be done with it!


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

A rod my hubby made for our 7 year olds birthday. She was so excited to get it because it is EXACTLY like mine...well except for a foot shorter, and the reel that's on it, lol. (And yes...those are bling size limit markers!)


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A couple of installations I did at Bay City ISD. First time using Pex Pipe with quick connects. I like it!




























Plow disk grill my buddy and I made. Donated it to a silent auction and tried to win it but somebody else wanted more. Lol!



















Went to the Briscoe Western Art Museum in downtown San Antonio. Very nice displays.




























Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

The mrs got a new car. We are pretty pleased with it
Emily and Azus
Fungi lessons with emily


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Monday I took my 10 year old offshore. Just us. Didn't leave the dock till 2pm. We caught a few small fish, then this pig came by.



Again, just us. My son had to maneuver the boat during the fight. About 25 minutes worth.

Caught two cuda off the drill ship



Conditions were butter. No trim tabs, 6,000 rpm got us 36mph





This is how a selfie is done



Coming home on the heels of the Booby Trap



Only fish that made it home with us for the day....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My new pullets are starting to lay. It takes them a few try's before they get everything running properly.
But once in a while you get a double yoke.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*Pics*

Smoking some meat & my new ride.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

OH, and made this video. Didn't get a ton of good footage, but figured why waste it


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Littlefield Texas. Home of Waylon Jennings!


















Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Bristol Motor Speedway!! Yea Baby!!*

Had a blast with my brothers... Bristol needs to be on your bucket list if your a race fan..


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Friday night lights on Thursday*

We went to see our middle daughter, Grace, perform as a freshman in her first on field dance as an Atascocita High School Patriette last night! The Atascocita Eagles put it on the Clear Falls Knights to the tune of 52-0! Go Eagles!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hungry ? Time to Eat*

Great week in da Kitchen. In case u missed my feech report there are some samples in the post.

Balsamic Marinated Grilled Cheeken on top of a Creole Sweet Pepper Sauce

Blackened Redfeech topped with a Crawfeech, Shrimp and sh-rooms (instead of Crab ) Pontchartrain Sauce

RedFeech n Shrimp Hatch Pepper White Roux Courtbouillon.

Blue Corn Tortilla Crusted Trout topped with a Roasted Hatch Pepper / Spinach Vinaigrette sided with a Roasted sweet corn sweet onion Relish.

Polenta crusted Herb Feech Cakes topped with red chili ta garlic n my garden fresh tarragon tomato sauce. not ketchup Sided with a Fennel Orange Salad with a Tarragon Orange Vinaigrette

Fagottini Pestata. Cheeken thighs pounded and stuffed with a minced onion carrot celery garlic sage mix wrapped with bacon and braised in white wine then added tomatoes then baked with the grana padano _ parm regg cheese.

Sided with a quick Italian salad with a sage orange vinaigrette.

Doogle Cucumber Soup:spineyes:

Dual Limits means lots of feech to eat..


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

So let me start with my video of my contribution to the ALS Ice Challenge... Please feel free to share as you will to inspire others....






1. Rescued some chickens and got them healthy...Here is what they gave us to show their thanks....I think i have an Emu hiding somewhere.

2. Aspens on a 4x4 trail outside of Steamboat Springs

3. Fish Creek Falls, Steamboat Springs Colorado

4. Grizzly Park, Black Mountain Colorado, NW Colorado

5.My backyard and just one of the MANY amazing sunsets here.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

New greens at Sienna, very cool process 
Champion Turf Morris Brown been shaping putting surfaces for 52 years


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*Alaska Cruise last week -*










Ketchikan










Boreal Rain Forest










All those black things in the water are backs and tailfins of spawning salmon










Bear looking for a salmon snack










Dawn on Stephen's Passage



















Tourist Trapping










Rush Hour in Ketchikan










Can't wait till I go back, still have a lot more pics to go through.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> This girl doesn't like me!


white quail eggs??


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Bought my son his first shotgun.
I think he's ready for bird season too.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Needed new tires, ended up with new tires and a new truck


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a surprise waiting for 'Bubba' on his next visit.....

Kid is almost 3 years old..time to be learning a trade.... Has a battery operated working hand drill, chop saw, drill press
and bench vise....plus all other assorted hand tools.....:biggrin:

His Momma is gonna *KILL* me.....:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> white quail eggs??


Bob Whites! Coturnix eggs are different.


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

Part of my TO DO list for the afternoon, lure rigging, a couple daisy chains, and goofing a bit with one of the new "Heavy Heads."

Dang I do NOT miss the professional world.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Littlefield Texas. Home of Waylon Jennings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You where in my hometown. Well I lived there for 8 years from 5th grade until I graduated.

That last photos of the liquid store used to be a gas station that was owned by Waylon's brother. When I lived there it was a dry town/county. About 10 years ago they voted well and about 30 businesses started sell alcohol.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Spent last week on the Kentucky Bourbon Trail with my wife. We visited nine distilleries and brought home samples from all of them. Great fun and beautiful country.

1. Barrel house where barrels of bourbon are stored and aged in 53 gallon white oak barrels. This warehouse holds about 20,000 barrels and there are literally hundreds of these rickhouses.
2. Reminds me of HEB trucks only better. Barton Distillers was a fun tour and good whiskey
3. Makers Mark.........their first barrel of bourbon production began in 1954 and this is the barrel.
4. My wife applying the wax seal to the top of a couple of bottles
5. Fermenting vat. Mash must be at least 51% corn to be bourbon.


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Redfish on the half shell tomorrow!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Went looking for some IMR-4350 today and ended up picking up a new Kimber Micro


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great camping trip last weekend at Martin Dies State Park. Walnut Ridge Unit.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

pretty much the best day fishing i have ever had..my daughter and i spent about 4 hours on the trinity river, she fought and landed 3 nice gar all near 50 pounds, all were successfully released..i managed to loose a nice gar(100 pound class) to a tree(again) lol


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This was my Sunday afternoon, replacing 2 motors on feeders @ our deer lease in Falcon. Heat and sweat, but always good times...


----------

